# Help with planning next years Iberian trip



## Trotter (May 22, 2018)

Thinking out loud. 

I'll be at Applewood  later this week. So, if anyone with travelling through Spain, Portugal and returning via France experience, has a few minutes
to spare, and is willing to share do's and don'ts. Please look me up. I'll be the Numpty with the Adria Twin, Baca Bear, and a Dadad sign in the window. 

I plan to leave February or March 2019, expecting to be away 3 months, travelling Poole - Santander, east to Barcelona, then south to Valencia, Almeria, west Malager, Gib, into Portugal, north along the Atlantic coast, back into Spain, then home either by ferry Santander - Poole, or into France, Calais - Dover, depending on time available.

Yup, bit of a trip, but I'm not getting any younger, it's time to it while I still can. And practice for Poland, Slovenia etc later on. Not to mention inland Spain in 2020.

Don't be shy, I'll have the kettle on.


----------



## Pauljenny (May 23, 2018)

Have a look at the forum, " European travel ". There's a thread, " Spain /Portugal, where are you ", full of recent info. And plenty more.
A number of us will be down there then.
Talk to any of the regulars on there.


----------



## moonshadow (May 23, 2018)

we'll be at Applewood, happy to chat, as will quite a few other snowbirds


----------



## Pauljenny (May 23, 2018)

moonshadow said:


> we'll be at Applewood, happy to chat, as will quite a few other snowbirds



Have fun, you two. We'll not be with you, though.

We found out yesterday, that the medics don't want to bother Jenny .
So we're planning our playing out, this summer.


----------



## moonshadow (May 23, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Have fun, you two. We'll not be with you, though.
> 
> We found out yesterday, that the medics don't want to bother Jenny .
> So we're planning our playing out, this summer.



Hope to see you sometime this summer, otherwise we'll be back in The Algarve for the winter!!


----------



## kenspain (May 23, 2018)

Dadad said:


> Thinking out loud.
> 
> I'll be at Applewood  later this week. So, if anyone with travelling through Spain, Portugal and returning via France experience, has a few minutes
> to spare, and is willing to share do's and don'ts. Please look me up. I'll be the Numpty with the Adria Twin, Baca Bear, and a Dadad sign in the window.
> ...



If you get down to Alicante area and need any help let me know :wave:


----------



## Trotter (May 24, 2018)

Thank you all. See you at the weekend, on the trip, on the road, in a pub, where ever.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jun 4, 2018)

*That is a nice route you have planned*

That is a nice route you have planned, if it was me, that would be the full extent of my planning, just a rough plan to drive around the edges of Iberia. I wouldn't plan on any other details, just decide on a day by day basis, what next ?

I would offer a suggestion re the return route via Portugal, would be to extit Spain just N/E of Cadiz and take the non-motorway / rural route from south to north Portugal, a route which runs approx parallel to the Spanish border, This is how I returned from Tarifa, last trip out in 2016/17.
I travelled down the west/Atlantic coast on the outbound leg, from Galicia and down to the Faro area, along the coast to the Costa  Tropical/Salobrena up into the mountains to Orgiva, then back along the Spanish coast to Tarifa where I loafed around for 3 months before setting off and up the inland Portugese route and back into Galicia. My preference of west Portugal or east Portugal would be the inland route through the amazing and beautiful Portugese countryside.

Whichever route that you eventually choose, it will be the correct one, it's all great fun, very enjoyable.

Good Luck & Best wishes

james


----------



## Trotter (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi FD, Yup that's the plan, or unplan whatever. By Iberia, I did mean the peninsular, not just Spain. So a definate yes to Portugal. Maybe not Gib, is there a Greggs there? Won't need M&S, I'll be taking enough knickers.

Would have replied earlier, but been away.


----------



## jacquigem (Jun 5, 2018)

Don't forget cheap fuel in Gib if you get to Tarifa and cheap camping just outside border at la linea football club


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jun 5, 2018)

Dadad said:


> Hi FD, Yup that's the plan, or unplan whatever. By Iberia, I did mean the peninsular, not just Spain. So a definate yes to Portugal. Maybe not Gib, is there a Greggs there? Won't need M&S, I'll be taking enough knickers.
> 
> Would have replied earlier, but been away.



When I was in Tarifa, I never bothered to visit Gib, doesn't hold any interest for me.

The queues at the Gib border can be long and hot.

I was in Iberia to share their culture and country and I was grateful that they welcomed me almost everywhere. 

- Muchas Gracias, Obrigado.

james


----------



## Trotter (Jun 6, 2018)

De nada


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 6, 2018)

We went in to Gib for a day one January and dont recall much queuing, was maybe 20 years ago though so may be why. In fact counting back it has to be early 90's so nearer to 30 years probably. We just had a wander then up the cable car to annoy the monkeys/gibbons whatever. Will never forget that bit as one bit my mates ear haha


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 6, 2018)

Yea, it would be a bit of a waste, not to visit Gib.
Having driven all that way through modern spain, Gib is worth at least one visit.

It's an interesting anachronism,( woo hoo , I've always wanted to write that word ), and just as much part of Iberian history as Granada or Santiago de Compostella.
Fascinating, do the tourist stuff, drink in the pubs, shop at Morrisons and fill up with cheap fuel.

Wouldn't want to live there, though.


----------



## jacquigem (Jun 6, 2018)

The tunnels are worth a visit and loads of history if that floats your boat


----------



## jacquigem (Jun 6, 2018)

FringeDweller said:


> When I was in Tarifa, I never bothered to visit Gib, doesn't hold any interest for me.
> 
> The queues at the Gib border can be long and hot.
> 
> ...



Park at la lines football club and walk or cycle across boarder, easy peas if long queue and get fuel later. Easy drive across boarder to garage


----------

